# my le-mans blue e90 320d m-sport



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought i would share a few pics of my car. hope you like. all comments welcome.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice Ash, love the wheels mate!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks very nice!!

Perhaps a little drop with some Eibach sportline springs?

Ben


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats looking very nice in the pictures, i bet the car looks better in the flesh, excellent job on the whole car, looks super clean.

My friend, where did you buy your wheels from, are they reps or original, plus what size are they and tyres used as well please, the wheels really set the car off along with the colour of the car very well.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Ben1413 said:


> Looks very nice!!
> 
> Perhaps a little drop with some Eibach sportline springs?
> 
> Ben


i have been thinking that mate. coilovers would be nice too but i really dont wanna lose the comfort. getting old now haha


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate, love the colour.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats looking very nice in the pictures, i bet the car looks better in the flesh, excellent job on the whole car, looks super clean.
> 
> My friend, where did you buy your wheels from, are they reps or original, plus what size are they and tyres used as well please, the wheels really set the car off along with the colour of the car very well.


got them off a company called selectrims mate on the internet. there a very good rep 19s . tyres are 265 30 19 on the rear and 235 35 19 on the front:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, love thoe wheels


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice, loving the rims, what are they?, very shiny and great colour.

One tip, get some metal polish on that black stump of an exhaust , I've got a M sport diesel too and it comes up amazing with some elbow grease, might need some wore wool first off.


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

Very nice :thumb: le mans blue looks fantastic when properly done


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Very nice, loving the rims, what are they?, very shiny and great colour.
> 
> One tip, get some metal polish on that black stump of an exhaust , I've got a M sport diesel too and it comes up amazing with some elbow grease, might need some wore wool first off.


there 19" csl reps mate. your right about the exhaust but im gonna get a different tip soon so it will be nice and shiny haha.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice, especially the alloys!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the comments. got a few more bits and bobs i wanna do 2 it . remap is next though


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Looking real nice ! I love that colour and those wheels are lovely! :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great car..Stunning wheels.....


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That looks stunning mate, the wheels are superb.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

was thinking of having wheels black but in glad i had them in silver.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice indeed:thumb:


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice colour and looking good with the Csl s


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely beemer matey great colour :thumb:, got the same rims on my E46 , thanks to these guys on the forum I put some Eibach Pro springs and they do really finish off the car. 

What did you use on the alloys?


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

just a couple of coats of z.y.m.o.l mate when they were brand new. there only weeks old.


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Car looks great. Think i've seen this around, looks even better in the metal.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

very nice result

I like bmw's 
yours looks well look after


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great Love the wheels


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

The alloys look really nice, as if they were unused. Paint work properly done. Good job mate.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Lovely job buddy, if possible could you get me a link to the site you got the wheels from as my baby needs some new shoes for the summer.

Not sure if you prefer the chrome grills or not but I think you should look into getting Black Grills to go along with the black shadowline trim. It's your car of course, just saying :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Top job fella looks crisp


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome wheels


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Love that colour on an E90 and those are the best rims IMO - awesome finish mate.:thumb:


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice Bmw:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

B005TED-G said:


> Lovely job buddy, if possible could you get me a link to the site you got the wheels from as my baby needs some new shoes for the summer.
> 
> Not sure if you prefer the chrome grills or not but I think you should look into getting Black Grills to go along with the black shadowline trim. It's your car of course, just saying :thumb:


search select rims mate there in coventry. black grills are on my list after the remap mate.:thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful car mate:argie:love the wheels and you can tell youv'e put a lot of work into that finish..it's a credit to you:thumb:
Edd.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=309857

still miss my old car though.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice :thumb:

Great set of wheels on that :thumb:


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Great wheel choice


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic wheels! About to buy a new 3 series myself, I'm considering costing some new rims into the price too now!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

car is booked in for a map at r-spec performance in 2 weeks. cant wait


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely car! The E90 shape is a great looking car in M Sport trim , and your wheels are lush! For what a good E90 costs as a used car they are a bit of a bargain , a lot of car for the money.


----------

